# Help pricing sunglasses photography



## JoeN (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I am new to this forrum and need your help.

I am not a professonal photographer, but my background experience was shooting sunglasses for E-comeme website  online.

I am now retired and want to start to work as freelancer to produce quality sunglases photo at home,  only for website appication since  maximum size is 1200x1200px , that I am able to produce.

My expectation is 30 usd /hr, no head count, how this is converted to pricicing these photos.
1-5 photos : price ?
6-10 photos : price ?
11-50 photos : price ?

Thanks for your help. I live in California.
Below is samples of my work


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2017)

Seems simple to me; determine your average production rate per hour (including all post, etc) and divide by $30.  In other words, if you can completely finish three pair of glasses per hour, your rate is $10/pair.


----------



## JoeN (Aug 16, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Seems simple to me; determine your average production rate per hour (including all post, etc) and divide by $30.  In other words, if you can completely finish three pair of glasses per hour, *your rate is $10/pair*.


Thanks ,
I am happy with that rate.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 16, 2017)

Don’t forget to factor in post processing time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 30, 2017)

There are some nuances you should factor in:

How many pieces of product will you shoot at one time?
Do you have a rapport with the client that gives you reason to expect a continuous flow of work?
Your images are sufficient.  Do you want to take your photography a bit further, requiring the purchase of additional equipment (ie. longer lens)?
Any consumables used?  Seamless paper?  Spray?
Do you have a space you can dedicate to this type of photography, so repeated set-up is not required?

After you consider all these and other concerns, it will start to come into focus (pun intended) how to proceed.  If I was asked to quote on this job, I typically would want $125 for the first image and $50 - $75 for each additional image done at the same time.  So if I got to do 20 at once, I'd be in the neighborhood of $1100.  As mentioned, there will be processing time.  I feel that would be a bargain price for a day's worth of work.

You may feel that you're not in a league to charge like this, but I see you're not far off.  You help to preserve (or advance) the profession if you charge a price that is equal in value to your work...  which is much more than $10/hour.  Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## Fstop- (Nov 15, 2017)

I agree with Pete you need to calculate your overhead also. Equipment, editing time, sales, ect


----------



## jogesh debnath (Jun 20, 2019)

This depends on many such as shooting time, post-processing time, the value of the product, the equipment you needed, etc.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 20, 2019)

As a business, every aspect of the business must be figured. Including and literally the cost of the camera, replacement cost, insurance, etc. 
If its simply freelance, then its up to you. 


Ergo: If this is simply something on the side, go with the lower costs, but if supportive, you have to figure what it actually costs you to be in business and divide the numbers through that.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 21, 2019)

. . . zombie thread (2017)


----------

